# Ted Nugent - deer are like Dems



## KraQr

Ted Nugent, rock star and avid bow hunter from Michigan , was being 
interviewed by a liberal journalist, an animal rights activist. The 
discussion came around to deer hunting.

The journalist asked, 'What do you think is the last thought in the 
head of a deer before you shoot him? Is it, 'Are you my friend?' or is 
it 'Are you the one who killed my brother?

Nugent replied, 'Deer aren't capable of that kind of thinking. All 
they care about is, what am I going to eat next, who am I going to 
screw next, and can I run fast enough to get away. They are very 
much like the Democrats in Congress.'

The interview ended.


----------



## J-Dubyah

Nuge, is hilarious! I wonder if he's all there when he gives interviews, but at the end of the day he's an entertainer. I enjoy his music as much as his exploits with the bow.


----------



## sawtoothscream

sounds like the french interview story. stil funny


----------



## wolfkiller

lets see, he's a poacher, a draft dodger, children out of wedlock, can't kill an animal if he can't bait it, reeeeaaaally good roll model. Teds out for Ted, not for working class America.


----------



## 09Admiral

thats great!!


----------



## 09Admiral

wolfkiller said:


> lets see, he's a poacher, a draft dodger, children out of wedlock, can't kill an animal if he can't bait it, reeeeaaaally good roll model. Teds out for Ted, not for working class America.


there was no need for that to have even been said..wait ur not a democrat are you??


----------



## wolbear

wolfkiller said:


> lets see, he's a poacher, a draft dodger, children out of wedlock, can't kill an animal if he can't bait it, reeeeaaaally good roll model. Teds out for Ted, not for working class America.


Ok, well, let's see here, He's a poacher (well, been there a couple times to put meat on the table for my family), a draft dodger, spent my 4 in the Corps and doesn't bother me that he didn't go to war ( been there done that and it ain't for everyone), children out of wedlock, well, seems to me that Ted takes care of ANY children he has whether it was within or out of wedlock (seriously, you NEVER had relations before you were married! [email protected]&#%!) and last but not least, YES! Ted is a good role model for America! He stands in front of a camera and says, "I'm not perfect, but these are my constitutional rights and I'm gonna stand up for them so some stupid beaurocrat doesn't step in and ruin the sports I love! AMEN to Uncle Ted and AMEN to the service men and women of this GREAT NATION!! KEEP fighting to keep us free so we can keep hunting!!


----------



## rattus58

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## KraQr

09admiral said:


> there was no need for that to have even been said..wait ur not a democrat are you??


bwwaaahahahahahahahaha


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

thats hillarious nuge is awesome


----------



## cptbrain

That there is funny!


----------



## jmasser333

Regardless of how you feel about Uncle Ted, thats hilarious!!!!!! 
:set1_applaud:


----------



## J-Dubyah

wolfkiller said:


> lets see, he's a poacher, a draft dodger, children out of wedlock, can't kill an animal if he can't bait it, reeeeaaaally good roll model. Teds out for Ted, not for working class America.


Never said he was a role model. My role models raised me...that would be my parents, but as for Nuge, I find his actions funny and entertaining. This doesn't mean that I will emulate his behavior, but if chooses to do the things he does or says what he feels then to each his own. Besides, it's not my place to judge.


----------



## Curve1

One thing I admire him for is standing up against liberalism when most entertainers and actors are a bunch of panty-waist creampuffs. 
Now George Clooney there's a patriotic role model......he can stand up and speak about his liberal rheteric because other folks have paid the price for his freedom.
Sorry....this is a sensitive subject for me, ..while my son served 2 tours in Iraq this windbag and his cronies were spouting off their liberal rheteric. They dont even respect the Constitution we have in place.
That's why I admire Ted, I dont care for his music, and no, he aint perfect [I'm in that category] but atleast he loves this country. I'm not a Republican....but I am a cionservative, that's why our Constitution and Bill Of Rights means a lot to me. And I dont mean the Constitution that some_ Liberal activist judge has in his mind._

By the way I was against the war in Iraq...not because I think we should be nice to everyone [another liberal utopian dream]...but because I believe we should declare war before we go to war.


----------



## Jim C

KraQr said:


> Ted Nugent, rock star and avid bow hunter from Michigan , was being
> interviewed by a liberal journalist, an animal rights activist. The
> discussion came around to deer hunting.
> 
> The journalist asked, 'What do you think is the last thought in the
> head of a deer before you shoot him? Is it, 'Are you my friend?' or is
> it 'Are you the one who killed my brother?
> 
> Nugent replied, 'Deer aren't capable of that kind of thinking. All
> they care about is, what am I going to eat next, who am I going to
> screw next, and can I run fast enough to get away. They are very
> much like the Democrats in Congress.'
> 
> The interview ended.


good post-its recon by fire

see you already detected some movement


----------



## Jim C

wolfkiller said:


> lets see, he's a poacher, a draft dodger, children out of wedlock, can't kill an animal if he can't bait it, reeeeaaaally good roll model. Teds out for Ted, not for working class America.


let me guess-you think Obama and Al Gore and other rich dems who became rich by blowing smoke up the sixes of people who think like you care about you?

Tell me "wolfkiller" what would happen to rich dems if they no longer had a mass of poor people to pander to and if you can answer that honestly, tell me if rich dems really want to end poverty in the USA given it would wipe out their gravy train


----------



## hoytmonger

sawtoothscream said:


> sounds like the french interview story. stil funny


I liked the French version better.


----------



## rattus58

Curve1 said:


> One thing I admire him for is standing up against liberalism when most entertainers and actors are a bunch of panty-waist creampuffs.
> Now George Clooney there's a patriotic role model......he can stand up and speak about his liberal rheteric because other folks have paid the price for his freedom.
> Sorry....this is a sensitive subject for me, ..while my son served 2 tours in Iraq this windbag and his cronies were spouting off their liberal rheteric. They dont even respect the Constitution we have in place.
> That's why I admire Ted, I dont care for his music, and no, he aint perfect [I'm in that category] but atleast he loves this country. I'm not a Republican....but I am a cionservative, that's why our Constitution and Bill Of Rights means a lot to me. And I dont mean the Constitution that some_ Liberal activist judge has in his mind._
> 
> *By the way I was against the war in Iraq...not because I think we should be nice to everyone [another liberal utopian dream]...but because I believe we should declare war before we go to war*.


I was FOR the war in Iraq, right or wrong, just because we had a guy over there rubbing the worlds nose in it, exploiting the charity of the world (food for oil), and constantly flipping off the UN and 14 that I know of, Resolutions. The UN wouldn't/couldn't do, had no will to do it, and Bush did. He did it with warning. Did he declare war? No I suppose he didn't. Was there any question about what was going down by anyone? Did Saddam know we were coming if he kept screwing around? Yup, and then we did. 

Now we have Iran. Should we declare war on Iran or just get them off the face of the earth? You know one thing about war today is that it is not war. You hear so much about innocent lives, but that is life. That was 9/11 in fact. In the old days, you wiped out your enemy. The Hawaiians, you know them fun loving hula dancer types, when they went to war, they killed all the men and boys of certain age, and took the women... sometimes willingly, they weren't the most monogamous culture actually, but the idea was you don't leave behind someone who could come back to hurt you.

Now Iran... If you wiped the nukes out and killed say 100,000 and they gave up, if you leave them then you let them build on more hatred of america. If you put them back into the stone age with Afghanistan, on the other hand.... well Civilized war has so many problems nowadays soooo what do you do? Do you believe that our congress would have declared war on Iraq?

Points to ponder i speck...

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## KraQr

i just liked it as the joke it is. How did it go from a joke, to warfare in the trenches? Some people are very passionate about their viewpoints apparently.


----------



## rattus58

KraQr said:


> i just liked it as the joke it is. How did it go from a joke, to warfare in the trenches? Some people are very passionate about their viewpoints apparently.


Heck.... ain't you ever heard of the hijack.... :grin: I like ol Ted 

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Ky String Music

personally, i dont like the fact that The Nuge has to bait everything he kills. its really up to him, but it kills me the way he talks about elitist when he thinks MY attitude towards baiting is preposterous. i dont see the fun in it. there is deff a difference between hunting a scrape line and a corn pile. there is a BIG difference. a food plot is another story though. if its a crop like corn or beans and is planted AND harvested for agricultural purposes, then i see that as an ethical opportunity to take advantage of "natural" food sources. clover, chicory, baracus, and other plants sowed ONLY for the purpose of deer hunting, i see in a different light. while we all want that world class buck, the only way to really achieve this is by hunting on a property with several diff food plots that offer a array of choices, in which for most of us, this just isnt an option whether its because of lack of property, time, or money. i dont really see a huge problem with food plots i listed above, but hunting off of a corn pile or a feeder on the other hand is, in my opinion, ridiculous. the only time i could ever do this, is if its let season, and i absolutely MUST feed my family. in that case, its not really going to matter if the season is in or not, because we have hit drastic times. the thought of hunting someone killing a "trophy" off of a corn pile is ridiculous. how can you be proud of you kill when you pretty much put a dinner bell out there and rang it for them? to me, its kinda the same thing as spotlighting. i dont know, that just my opinion, for whats it worth.


----------



## rattus58

Ky String Music said:


> personally, i dont like the fact that The Nuge has to bait everything he kills. its really up to him, but it kills me the way he talks about elitist when he thinks MY attitude towards baiting is preposterous. i dont see the fun in it. there is deff a difference between hunting a scrape line and a corn pile. there is a BIG difference. a food plot is another story though. if its a crop like corn or beans and is planted AND harvested for agricultural purposes, then i see that as an ethical opportunity to take advantage of "natural" food sources. clover, chicory, baracus, and other plants sowed ONLY for the purpose of deer hunting, i see in a different light. while we all want that world class buck, the only way to really achieve this is by hunting on a property with several diff food plots that offer a array of choices, in which for most of us, this just isnt an option whether its because of lack of property, time, or money. i dont really see a huge problem with food plots i listed above, but hunting off of a corn pile or a feeder on the other hand is, in my opinion, ridiculous. the only time i could ever do this, is if its let season, and i absolutely MUST feed my family. in that case, its not really going to matter if the season is in or not, because we have hit drastic times. the thought of hunting someone killing a "trophy" off of a corn pile is ridiculous. how can you be proud of you kill when you pretty much put a dinner bell out there and rang it for them? to me, its kinda the same thing as spotlighting. i dont know, that just my opinion, for whats it worth.


First off, your attititude is YOUR OPINION. I don't give a rats ass whether you bait or not, as long as it's permitted, no harm no foul. You said it, where are the animals. If you don't see a food plot as baiting, you sir, are a hypocrit IN MY OPINION.... see how that works?

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Death Blow

wolfkiller said:


> lets see, he's a poacher, a draft dodger, children out of wedlock, can't kill an animal if he can't bait it, reeeeaaaally good roll model. Teds out for Ted, not for working class America.


Oh as if Congressional Democrats are looking out for anyone other than themselves and maybe public sector union bosses. Get a clue. Ted is right on and I am not alone in my assesment of him. we could use about a million more Ted Nugents. Something might actually get fixed around here.


----------



## Ky String Music

rattus58 said:


> First off, your attititude is YOUR OPINION. I don't give a rats ass whether you bait or not, as long as it's permitted, no harm no foul. You said it, where are the animals. If you don't see a food plot as baiting, you sir, are a hypocrit IN MY OPINION.... see how that works?
> 
> Much Aloha... :beer:


bro, you totally missed my point here. i didn't say anything about it being legal or not. abortion is legal. i might not agree with it, but it legal. (not that I'm comparing the two, because I'm not, I'm just sayin) how about you show me the pride, challenge, fun, and accomplishment factor of shooting off of a feeder or a pile of "Amazing C'Meer Deer." if you want meat in the freezer and don't really care about much more than that, have at it. but how the hell can you be proud of your self and hang a "Trophy" on the wall and even brag about it when it was shot off a pile of corn?? what I'm saying is, there is no sport in it. and what i was saying about the food plots is they are creating an unfair advantage, but go for it if you have the time, property, and thousands of dollars it takes to keep up a managed property. the difference between a food plot and a pile of corn is simple. there is still going to take a certain level of skill, knowledge, and luck to kill a deer off of a soy bean or corn field. there is a guy i work with that doesn't do any scouting at all. he has a 250 acre lease in eastern KY and he will load up the 4 wheeler and 600 pounds of corn and 300 pounds of sweet feed the week before the gun season opens. he takes all that crap down there, pours it out in to a huge pile and leaves. the next weekend when gun season opens, he loads up again and does the exact same thing on friday night. hell, all day saturday is a shooting gallery. what is the point of that?? he sits between hay bails 100-150 yrds away and picks em off. can you justify the fun, skill, and ethics involved there. yes, baiting is legal on private property here, but what is the point if you are going to do something like that?? it would be called killing if it were supposed to be that easy. he told me bow hunting made as much since as wiping my ass before i ****. maybe i shouldn't judge everybody off of this one individual, but isn't what hes doing the principle behind hunting off of a feeder?? if somebody else can see the ethics and challenge (other than the effort exerted to load and unload the bags of feed) please explain it to me. a Public Land hunter such as myself will NEVER have the opportunity to kill a 160+ class deer. hell, i prob will never see a 110-120+ class deer because I cant afford the high dollar on the leases around here. The leases are a WHOLE nother story too. I like Uncle Ted in just about everything he stands for except he doesn't kill one animal on his show that isn't tearing up a pile of "C'Meer Deer." there is NO WAY you can sit here and tell me that shooting a deer off of a pile of corn is the same thing as hunting a scrape line, and that is the point Uncle Ted tries to make time and time again.


----------



## rattus58

Ky String Music said:


> bro, you totally missed my point here. i didn't say anything about it being legal or not. abortion is legal. i might not agree with it, but it legal. (not that I'm comparing the two, because I'm not, I'm just sayin) how about you show me the pride, challenge, fun, and accomplishment factor of shooting off of a feeder or a pile of "Amazing C'Meer Deer." if you want meat in the freezer and don't really care about much more than that, have at it. but how the hell can you be proud of your self and hang a "Trophy" on the wall and even brag about it when it was shot off a pile of corn?? what I'm saying is, there is no sport in it. and what i was saying about the food plots is they are creating an unfair advantage, but go for it if you have the time, property, and thousands of dollars it takes to keep up a managed property. the difference between a food plot and a pile of corn is simple. there is still going to take a certain level of skill, knowledge, and luck to kill a deer off of a soy bean or corn field. there is a guy i work with that doesn't do any scouting at all. he has a 250 acre lease in eastern KY and he will load up the 4 wheeler and 600 pounds of corn and 300 pounds of sweet feed the week before the gun season opens. he takes all that crap down there, pours it out in to a huge pile and leaves. the next weekend when gun season opens, he loads up again and does the exact same thing on friday night. hell, all day saturday is a shooting gallery. what is the point of that?? he sits between hay bails 100-150 yrds away and picks em off. can you justify the fun, skill, and ethics involved there. yes, baiting is legal on private property here, but what is the point if you are going to do something like that?? it would be called killing if it were supposed to be that easy. he told me bow hunting made as much since as wiping my ass before i ****. maybe i shouldn't judge everybody off of this one individual, but isn't what hes doing the principle behind hunting off of a feeder?? if somebody else can see the ethics and challenge (other than the effort exerted to load and unload the bags of feed) please explain it to me. a Public Land hunter such as myself will NEVER have the opportunity to kill a 160+ class deer. hell, i prob will never see a 110-120+ class deer because I cant afford the high dollar on the leases around here. The leases are a WHOLE nother story too. I like Uncle Ted in just about everything he stands for except he doesn't kill one animal on his show that isn't tearing up a pile of "C'Meer Deer." there is NO WAY you can sit here and tell me that shooting a deer off of a pile of corn is the same thing as hunting a scrape line, and that is the point Uncle Ted tries to make time and time again.


Actually I didn't miss your point at all, I was making one.

Nugent doesn't hunt the way you nor I do. He likes to kill stuff, blow up stuff and shoot stuff. He seems to be more into the "magestical flight of the arrow" than into the stalk. I'm not sure he is into this for the sport, and I could make all kinds of excuses for him I'm sure... busy schedule, rock concert tours, public appearences, Africa, blah blah blah... but why? Why bother even. 

I watch his shows because he is out there... I mean "out" there, not just out there... :grin: I like guns and longbows. I was disappointed when he went from the Onieda to the Martin, but hey, just because I hunt with a longbow doesn't give me the "right" to criticize even if there is a first amendment. You and I would probably enjoy hunting with each other more than we would probably enjoy hunting with Nugent, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't jump at the chance to do so, or with you, for that matter... anything to get off this rock once in a while.... :grin:

I got your original point... I was just being sarcastic. I don't produce Teds shows. He lives and dies by what he does, as do we all, and there are enough like me who go for his weirdness as much as what his "tech-tips" provide us... 

I prefer to spot and stalk. You prefer to seek and destroy through intelligent awareness of an animals habits. We too are vastly different in our technique. I do mine because of my limitations in the knowledge of an animals patterns because when I hunt it is usually fortuitous.. meaning that I have usually 1 or 2 days in a year to hunt the areas I hunt. Either you find em for me because you spent 6 months looking, or I just walk around shooting rubber blunts till I see something and then try to stalk it to kill it. Different huh...

What do you feel about shooting birds on the ground?

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## mike 66

*ted the poacher hope hes dug his own grave*

quote; we all know the bad exist. the dopers.thesign shooters the meth heads the POACHER.THE CRIMINALS...ETC BAN TED FROM ALL STATES THE POACHER TOOK ILLEGAL DEER DIDNT TAG IT USED ILLEGAL METHOD [BAIT] AND SHOWED THE WORLD WHAT A LIAR HE IS HIGH FENCE TED THE POACHER DRAFT DOGGER , PPOACHER TED WILL NEVER COMPARE TO THE GREAT BOW SPORTSMAN IN THE USA..BAN TED FOREVER....:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## rattus58

mike 66 said:


> quote; we all know the bad exist. the dopers.thesign shooters the meth heads the POACHER.THE CRIMINALS...ETC BAN TED FROM ALL STATES THE POACHER TOOK ILLEGAL DEER DIDNT TAG IT USED ILLEGAL METHOD [BAIT] AND SHOWED THE WORLD WHAT A LIAR HE IS HIGH FENCE TED THE POACHER DRAFT DOGGER , PPOACHER TED WILL NEVER COMPARE TO THE GREAT BOW SPORTSMAN IN THE USA..BAN TED FOREVER....:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


You what this makes YOU LOOK LIKE DON'T YOU?? It's pretty sad actually and I think most still PRAY FOR YOU.


----------



## wolfkiller

here's yer HERO

http://www.newshounds.us/2007/08/26...ft_dodger_will_hannity_keep_defending_him.php


----------



## wolfkiller

http://www.debbieschlussel.com/1503/the-hypocritical-summer-of-ted-nugent/


----------



## wolfkiller

http://www.samefacts.com/2007/07/watching-conservatives/more-on-ted-nugent/

a mans man...............i could go on but it's a waste of time. Later.


----------



## rattus58

wolfkiller said:


> here's yer HERO
> 
> http://www.newshounds.us/2007/08/26...ft_dodger_will_hannity_keep_defending_him.php


And this proves *What* again? Clinton dodged the draft. Wasn't he your hero too?

Nugent bashers are becoming a pathetic lot.


----------



## wolfkiller

7, yea 7 children with 5, yea 5 differant women, seems to me like deer are like TED NUGENT:bartstush:


----------



## rattus58

wolfkiller said:


> 7, yea 7 children with 5, yea 5 differant women, seems to me like deer are like TED NUGENT:bartstush:


 What's your point? Are you saying he's poaching or are you just jealous?

By the way is he supporting all these kids?


----------



## wolfkiller

point is ole poopie pants is a fake, he spews all this crap about what a patriot he is and how important freedom is to him and when his country calls on him he runs like a (DEER). don't talk the talk if you can't walk the walk. not the guy i want representing me as a sportsman. and where do these fruitcakes come off saying they are MORE American because they are republicans??????????? being a republican doesnt make you any more American than the 100s of thousand Democrats that have fought and died for this country when they were called upon instead of crapping their pants like Ted Nugent did.
honestly i would respect the guy a whole lot more if it wasnt for his flag waving i'm the best American in the country act and just stuck to spreading the word about hunting. but then again a guy who breeds like the very animals i hunt and kill is kinda hard to respect in any aspect. he's a FAKE and would run the second he heard gunshots anywhere near him!!!


----------



## SteveB

wolfkiller said:


> 7, yea 7 children with 5, yea 5 differant women, seems to me like deer are like TED NUGENT:bartstush:


I guess strong family values means something different to Ted.
At least 1 of the 7 happened while married to the current wife and at an age far past the youthful indiscretions age.


----------



## rattus58

wolfkiller said:


> point is ole poopie pants is a fake, he spews all this crap about what a patriot he is and how important freedom is to him and when his country calls on him he runs like a (DEER). don't talk the talk if you can't walk the walk. not the guy i want representing me as a sportsman. and where do these fruitcakes come off saying they are MORE American because they are republicans??????????? being a republican doesnt make you any more American than the 100s of thousand Democrats that have fought and died for this country when they were called upon instead of crapping their pants like Ted Nugent did.
> honestly i would respect the guy a whole lot more if it wasnt for his flag waving i'm the best American in the country act and just stuck to spreading the word about hunting. but then again a guy who breeds like the very animals i hunt and kill is kinda hard to respect in any aspect. he's a FAKE and would run the second he heard gunshots anywhere near him!!!


Ummmmmm have you listened to the Democrats... Have you listened to Obama talking about Republicans... and are you saying the Direction that the Democrats are taking this country, the democrats stand on border security, illegal immigration is PATRIOTIC, Democrats point of view on Arizona IS PATRIOTIC? There is NOTHING in your diatribe against Nugent that is a relevant discussion. I think you are acting like you are *insanely jealous*.


----------



## Jim C

Wow, Ted sure brings out the nut cases. anyone who supported Obama and Biden cannot ever complain about draft dodging or failing to serve. Given all the animial rights groups are left wing I don't know how any one who claims to be a hunter votes for the dems


----------



## SteveB

I find it no problem at all having no respect for Bama, whacky libs, or Ted Nugent.:wink:


----------



## Columbus

Nuge is my HERO!


----------



## black_ice_84

NUGE FOR PRES!! get over it ppl. time changes ppl. you cant sit there and tell me that you are perfect that you have never committed anythign wrong or unethical. my point, dont judge others until you have done 2 things, walk in thier shoes and took a long look in the mirror.


----------



## ARthumper

Uncle Ted is also the only hunter (or man for that matter) on TV that will come to tears every single time he takes a doe, squirrel or anything else with his bow. 99% of the other shows I watch on Outdoor put me to sleep with all of the un-dramatic whispering and big fenced banter. His passion for what he does is part of what made me want to try to pick up a bow and take the challenge myself. 

The man is living a dream. Right or wrong in anyones eyes, he gets to do something he LOVES everyday of his life. I honestly couldn't care any less how many babies he wants to make, how much he wants to put out food to "bait" a deer, or what he did back in the friggn 60's and 70's to hack people off. How people can criticize his outspoken voice on our country etc is beyond me. He isn't the one driving planes into buildings and sending your sons to war. He is unafraid to speak his mind and that is hard to come by these days.On an ending note, any man that flies our countries flag is a friend of mine. He just comes across as an everyday man who is flawed like the rest of us and that is why I like him. Id hunt and cook the beast with him anyday. 

Ill hang up and listen. :darkbeer:


----------



## black_ice_84

ARthumper said:


> Uncle Ted is also the only hunter (or man for that matter) on TV that will come to tears every single time he takes a doe, squirrel or anything else with his bow. 99% of the other shows I watch on Outdoor put me to sleep with all of the un-dramatic whispering and big fenced banter. His passion for what he does is part of what made me want to try to pick up a bow and take the challenge myself.
> 
> The man is living a dream. Right or wrong in anyones eyes, he gets to do something he LOVES everyday of his life. I honestly couldn't care any less how many babies he wants to make, how much he wants to put out food to "bait" a deer, or what he did back in the friggn 60's and 70's to hack people off. How people can criticize his outspoken voice on our country etc is beyond me. He isn't the one driving planes into buildings and sending your sons to war. He is unafraid to speak his mind and that is hard to come by these days.On an ending note, any man that flies our countries flag is a friend of mine. He just comes across as an everyday man who is flawed like the rest of us and that is why I like him. Id hunt and cook the beast with him anyday.
> 
> Ill hang up and listen. :darkbeer:




+++++1


----------



## sits in trees

he comes to tears when he shoots a squirrel


----------



## mike 66

check out the post by wolfkiller here is your hero...flag waver. just like the clintons i did not have........ted the LIAR .


----------



## cotton22

Uncle Ted You Rock Brother You Rock !!!! I don't care what nobody says about you !!!! You got my Vote for President !


----------



## cotton22

Uncle Ted You Rock You got my Vote !


----------



## johnhall04

Horray for Uncle Ted!!!!


----------



## house4ursoul

09Admiral said:


> there was no need for that to have even been said..wait ur not a democrat are you??


There was no need for that to be said? There was also no need for a so-called hunting icon to use an interview about hunting to take a jab at a political party of whom which many are hunters as well. And were supposedly trying to better our image in the eyes of the public with Nugent running around saying things like this, getting caught baiting a spiked deer, and being known to make racist remarks at his crappy concerts? Way to go Uncle Ted!!*This guy does not represent me as a hunter.*


----------



## house4ursoul

ARthumper said:


> Uncle Ted is also the only hunter (or man for that matter) on TV that will come to tears every single time he takes a doe, squirrel or anything else with his bow. 99% of the other shows I watch on Outdoor put me to sleep with all of the un-dramatic whispering and big fenced banter. His passion for what he does is part of what made me want to try to pick up a bow and take the challenge myself.


Hes crying and yet at the same time hes calling the deer he killed a swamp donkey. Respect for his game or crying out of happiness that hes making so much money by you watching his show?


----------



## house4ursoul

wolfkiller said:


> and where do these fruitcakes come off saying they are MORE American because they are republicans??????????? being a republican doesnt make you any more American than the 100s of thousand Democrats that have fought and died for this country when they were called upon instead of crapping their pants like Ted Nugent did.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Im not against republicans. Im only against republicans who belong to this site. Talking about freedom this and freedom that. How about I have the freedom to have different ideas then you do on how this country should be run? 

Let me guess what the rebuttal will be?

Oh yeah "hes a democrat!!" "witchcraft I say" "bind him and drown him, if he survives hes a democrat"


----------



## house4ursoul

cotton22 said:


> Uncle Ted You Rock Brother You Rock !!!! I don't care what nobody says about you !!!! You got my Vote for President !


Someone get the red pen out for this guy...


----------



## mba2010

Vote Ted for King bambieKiller


----------



## Curve1

I'm not a Republican...but I am a conservative .....I still believe in the Constitution. You know......that document that Republicans and Democrats have ignored for the last 50 years.

*The problem with Socialism is that eventually you run out of other people's money.*


----------



## mike 66

check out the post by wolf killer see for yourself anything to make ted look good. what a liar. shot illegal deer. didnt tag it


----------



## KabbyXT

wolfkiller said:


> point is ole poopie pants is a fake, he spews all this crap about what a patriot he is and how important freedom is to him and when his country calls on him he runs like a (DEER). don't talk the talk if you can't walk the walk. not the guy i want representing me as a sportsman. and where do these fruitcakes come off saying they are MORE American because they are republicans??????????? being a republican doesnt make you any more American than the 100s of thousand Democrats that have fought and died for this country when they were called upon instead of crapping their pants like Ted Nugent did.
> honestly i would respect the guy a whole lot more if it wasnt for his flag waving i'm the best American in the country act and just stuck to spreading the word about hunting. but then again a guy who breeds like the very animals i hunt and kill is kinda hard to respect in any aspect. he's a FAKE and would run the second he heard gunshots anywhere near him!!!


1Do not judge, or you too will be judged. 2For in the same way you judge others, you will be judged, and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you. Matthew 7:1-2


----------



## wolfkiller

i callemith like i seeumith John 8:1-9


----------



## KabbyXT

haha nice try, not what john 8:1-9 talks about. You just bashed yourself, its talks about whoever is without sin shall through the first stone. Read the Bible before you quote it sir.


----------



## daltongang

rather you like Ted or not he does say what is on his mind. He has that right, and so does everyone on here right now.


----------



## house4ursoul

KabbyXT said:


> 1Do not judge, or you too will be judged. 2For in the same way you judge others, you will be judged, and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you. Matthew 7:1-2


Are you really gonna start quoting the bible in a public forum?

Thou shalt not kill???

They entered into a covenant to seek the Lord, the God of their fathers, with all their heart and soul; and everyone who would not seek the Lord, the God of Israel, was to be put to death, whether small or great, whether man or woman. (2 Chronicles 15:12-13 NAB)

Dont hijack the thread. Lets keep the topic on Nugent. Not everyone follows the christian bible.


----------



## KabbyXT

Hijack the thread? I'm simply stating the facts, if you don't like it then don't read it. You live in a nation founded on the bible and its teachings, go outside and get some fresh air.


----------



## house4ursoul

KabbyXT said:


> Hijack the thread? I'm simply stating the facts, if you don't like it then don't read it. You live in a nation founded on the bible and its teachings, go outside and get some fresh air.


What you said was an opinion not a fact. You aren't stating any facts buddy. Fresh air? I'm turkey hunting this weekend. What're you doing? Maybe you should read up on some FACTS about Ted nugent this weekend and then come back on Monday and put up an appropriate post.


----------



## sits in trees

KabbyXT said:


> haha nice try, not what john 8:1-9 talks about. You just bashed yourself, its talks about whoever is without sin shall through the first stone. Read the Bible before you quote it sir.


DAMN!!!! you got me, i'll bet ya the others had no idea:angel:


----------

